# Where to buy pipe tobacco in NYC...



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to ask if any of you know where to buy pipe tobacco in NYC. I'm trying to find a B&M that has a big selection, especially interested in Dan Tobacco and Cornell & Diehl.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I was just looking around online(google) and didn't find as much as I thought I might.

Barclay Rex? Maybe, but they don't show what tobaccos they have online.

Both Davidoff and de la Concha seem to really limit what they are willing to sell.

Golden Pipe is at 1539 2nd ave...but no online description...or website for that matter.

Honestly, I wouldn't expect to find much in the way of what you want in NYC. The ban on flavored products of all kinds(which is in limbo), the tax situation, and the generally PC climate of the town is not in your favor. Might as well go mail order.

Maybe take a little ride and check out these guys: The Tobacconist of Greenwich

the website has some bugs, but they look well stocked. Might want to give them a call.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Barclay Rex has a great selection.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

I also live in NY and was wonderig the same thing. Definitely will be paying attention to your thread. Not to highjack the thread but I was wondering if there were some good places outside the actual city, possibly in the other 4 boroughs and LI by you.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

JR Cigars in Jersey (I think they have a few around there), I prefer the cross-border drive ... NYC is too "taxing" what with our megalomaniac mayoral critter banning smoking and good times everywhere you look (and banning cheeseburgers in school cafeterias too).

I've been to one JR but I can't remember where it was exactly, Rt 22 or some-at nearby. They had a decent selection of tins, priced at normal B&M rates (this was a year or so ago).


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I live in queens and have been looking for a really good place for about a year now to no avail. I do recommend checking out Nat Sherman just for that fact that it is such a neat looking place on the inside, especially the downstairs. They used to have events there on Thursday nights where you would pay a door price and get two cigars and free drink samples from whatever liquor company rep was there that week, but last I heard they were having issues with their liquor license. But I digress... They do not have a very good selection as all they sell is tabac sherman pipe tobacco. 

Barclay Rex and De La Concha both had decent selection when I was there, although the staff at Barclay Rex was rude to me. There is a JR cigar too, but for some reason whenever I am near it, it is closed. Those are all the Manhattan places I have explored so far. 

Even in the surrounding area it is extremely difficult to find a good pipe shop, Long Island has a couple fancy cigar lounges, but I don't know about a pipe shop. Bronx, Staten Island, Brooklyn, and Westchester have cigar shops if anything.

I stick to internet, or if I feel like going to spend some time in a B&M I head West down 80 where my girlfriend lives for a couple places.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

With those taxes, the answer is the INTERNET.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

That's what i find: Nat Sherman


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

the store look amazing: Nat Sherman | Pipes Magazine - Community for the 21st Century Tobacco Pipe Smoker


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The store is amazing, but they ONLY sell "house" bulk blends.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, sounds like some time soon i will be checking out Barclay Rex, De La Concha and Nat Sherman.


----------

